# Little Boys and Masturbation?



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

My son is 4 and he loves his penis! That being said, he hasn't actually figured out how to masturbate...he will just touch his penis a lot etc

My friend's DS started masturbating at 18months old. And does it a lot.
And is now 2.5

I know kids are all totally different, but does anyone with boys have any experience with this? What age do they usually start doing this?

Since my DS is 4 and hasn't done that yet, it sorta raised a red flag for me that such a young child (18 MO) would understand how to do that, KWIM?

But I have one child to compare it too, so I really don;t know what I am talking about. I am hoping I will get some responses that will put my mind at ease.


----------



## mommato5 (Feb 19, 2007)

I think small boys usually think it's pretty cool to have this body part to play with. To be honest. They will yank, twist, poke, etc their little penis just for fun. I doubt they get anything sexual from it or actually do what the big guys do!! I think any age is prime to play with it. When my DS2 was about 3, that thing became his favorite toy, lol. It's normal!!!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

To the OP; My nephew is two and a half and hasn't figured out masturbation yet. I don't think it's a developmental milestone that's got an age attached to it, though









I might be concerned that an 18 mo had that knowledge, too, though.


----------



## Monkeygrrl (Oct 9, 2005)

both of my birth boys (4.5y and 1y) discovered their penis's at about 8mo, i guess...neither one of them masturbate (at least not to ejaculation), but they do play with their penis's often...humping the bed, rubbing, pulling, tugging, etc...its all very normal...

peace...


----------



## attachedmamaof3 (Dec 2, 2006)

I have a 9 yr old and a 2.5 yr old. My 9 yr old "discovered" his penis pretty much around 2 yrs old...he pulled/tugged/played with. I'm not sure if he's actually masturbating, but I think not yet. We've talked about masturbation and wet dreams and all that but he seems pretty disinterested. My 2.5 yr old will not touch his penis because he thinks it "hurts" when it gets engorged. I believe this is old trauma because he had to go to the ER when he was around 18 mo-2 yrs and the nurse retracted him (while catheterizing) before I could stop her and since then, even changing diapers he tells me not to touch his penis and is very uncomfortable even with me wiping it.

I would be concerned if an 18 mo old was actually masturbating and not just tugging/pulling, etc....


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

I don't think it really falls under "Masturbation".

But, some kids play with it more than others. Some kids can't fall asleep without it in their hands. It is a very cool little appendage.

There really isn't anyting wrong with doing it, but socially it can be a problem. Hand holding games like Ring around the rosie make that kid really unpopular. (kinda like a nose picker) It bothers some people more than others.

I say as long as he doesn't walk around everywhere with his hands in his pants, and washes his hands a little more often, then it's no big deal. But, if he can't even stand in line to wait for his ice cream without sticking his hands in his pants, it might be time to break the habit.

Otherwise, it is his to play with whenever he wants.


----------



## MidwifeErika (Jun 30, 2005)

I really wouldn't consider it full on masterbation at such an early age. My son started really noticing his penis when he was about 2 or so and really, really notices it now at 3. I have a friend though who anytime she would pull off her son's diaper, starting at about a year, her son would immediatly grab hold of it and start pulling...... I would cringe because it looked painful to me! I don't think there is any reason to be concerned with a 18 month old discovering his penis and trying to play with it... sounds normal to me.


----------



## MamaWindmill (Feb 5, 2005)

A four-year-old child is not capable of ejaculating, and touching his genitals is not a sexual act, simply a pleasurable sensation. I guess I don't know what you mean by figuring out "how to masturbate." I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## oldcrunchymom (Jun 26, 2002)

I wouldn't worry about it either.







At that age they aren't really "masturbating" in the way that a child in puberty would. It's normal for them to explore their genitals.


----------



## fihz (Feb 28, 2007)

My boys all played with their penis' in one way or the other. My oldest would play with it like girls do with a strand of hair (twirl around his finger), the two middle boys explored normally, but nothing funny. My2nd twin discovered lately that there was *something* hidden in there







and is having a blast retracting the foreskin







and making it get big "like daddies"


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

All my children started masturbating as nurslings, often while nursing.Children touch themselves, it is human nature.


----------

